
The Fremen Mirage, Part I: War at the Dawn of Civilization - dTal
https://acoup.blog/2020/01/17/collections-the-fremen-mirage-part-i-war-at-the-dawn-of-civilization/
======
dTal
HN forbids me from editorializing the title, so I will add a small editorial
here:

"Hard times create strong men. Strong men create good times. Good times create
weak men. And weak men create hard times". Or do they? This is an interesting
deconstruction of the origin of this memetic expansion of the "noble savage"
myth.

